# bye bye s5 hello tts



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

hi from new user in lincs,come over from s5 forums!!
bought 08 plate tts s-tronic yesterday,hope to collect before next weekend.
sad to see v8 go but niggling problems with it and new gearbox needed at 27k has took shine off it.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

welcome to the forum


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## arvelb (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks guys,collection moved forward to this wed aft!!
cant wait to drive it like i stole it lol
sad to see s5 go thou-a lot of car


----------

